# CHICK'S TONIGHT



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Anyone up for some C&R fishing at Chick's? I'll be there later this afternoon to fish the rising/falling tide. I wear glasses and will be in green hodgman chest waders.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey Shoeless - 
Where did you end up getting your license?


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

I'm gonna put myself out there and tell ya that I didn't have a license yesterday. I just couldn't stay in and let the striper go unmolested. I went to Ocean's East and picked one up today. Are ya gonna head out to the bridge?


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

How were they hitting yesterday when you were fishing illegally  ?
I may head out tonight but this is my first day back at work after a 1.5 weeks off and I'm dragging. Need another vacation for my vacation!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Hey Shoeless I thought C&R was out of season just like the C&E(catch&eat) season. Please correct me if I'm wrong. I wouldn't mind continueing playing with the schoolies even if I've got to throw them back. I just don't want to have to worry about Ranger-Rick looking over my shoulder with his ticket book in hand.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Yesterday is as it should have been for an illegal fisherman...SQUAT! I think today/tonight should be good with the winds out of the NNE and cool down. I'm legal as well, so the fish should cooperate.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Just double checked the regs: 

B. It shall be unlawful for any person fishing recreationally to possess any striped bass while fishing in an area where or at a time when there is no open recreational striped bass season. Striped bass caught contrary to this provision shall be returned to the water immediately.

Here is another one that we should all be reminded of:

G. It shall be unlawful for any person fishing recreationally to transfer any striped bass to another person, while on the water or while fishing from a pier or shore.

Above copied from 2003 striper regs.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Hey Shoeless thanx for the clairification I guess I'm thinking about fishing for them outside the state 3mis. limit in the ocean.Good luck, post a report and I hope to join you soon (after I go out and get "legal" for this year).


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Chick's was a bust this evening. I casted the bridge for a while with no luck, moved to the jetty for a bit with no luck and back to the bridge with no luck. Birds were working about 3 lights out, way out of range.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Shoeless

Seems Santa shoulda bought you some/enough fishing videos to get you thru the winter.

Today was a surprise to me. What a difference in the temps today. A bit chilly out there.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Jay B,

It is Illegal to POSSESS or TARGET striped bass in the EEZ (waters between 3 and 200 miles off of the coast) I don't know about tickets for targeting but you CERTAINLY will get a FEDERAL ticket for possession of striped bass beyond 3 miles.

Tom


----------



## Doad (Aug 27, 2001)

That could be me...I wear Hodgman chestwaders and wear glasses all the time...*s*...

I probably make 2 of you though.

As soon as I can walk again, I'll be out and about!

Tight lines,

Doad.


----------

